# Bayside Brewers Oktoberfest 2010



## WarmBeer (10/8/10)

*Kommen Sie zu Oktoberfest*​
The Bayside Brewers Club invites brewers and beer lovers to their annual Oktoberfest

*Hickinbotham's Winery
194 Nepean Hwy Dromana VIC
*​*Saturday 4th September*
Beer competition and judging
Local and interstate brewers of all levels welcome to enter - Entry Form here

*Sunday 5th September*
Open to the public:

Craft beer tastings: Vienna Lager, German Pilsner, Schwarzbier, Oktoberfest, Hefweizen, Munich Helles, Bock, Kolsch & Altbier
Music & Kransky BBQ
Brewing demonstrations
Homebrew competition awards
Peoples choice award for Best Beer
$20 includes commemorative beer glass & 5 free tastings
Doors open 11am till 4pm
All just an easy hours drive from Melbourne.


For more information, see www.baysidebrewers.org.au/


----------



## WarmBeer (18/8/10)

Forgot to add, Sunday 5th of September is Father's Day.

Bring the wife, bring the kids, spit the dummy if they expect you to drive home, it's Father's Day, dammit!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy (18/8/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Forgot to add, Sunday 5th of September is Father's Day.


And it's in October September ... grumble ... maybe I'll plan better next year.


----------



## WarmBeer (18/8/10)

Wolfy said:


> And it's in October September ... grumble ... maybe I'll plan better next year.


Yes, umm, cough, cough, the less said about the naming of the month, the better.

"Kommen Sie zu *September*fest" just doesn't have the same ring to it... :lol:


----------



## haysie (18/8/10)

Highly recommend this day, is extremely well organised. 2009 my family visited, $20 each got my son and I a commerative glass and coaster and many a fine tasting from the brewers themselves, not to mention the chinwags with fellow enthusiasts. This year being fathers day, i am hinting at a lunch in the winery, if its not booked up already. Then do the Bayside thing.
I hope the change of date improves the numbers. last year being so close to Vicbrew probably wasnt ideal. 
Good Luck Guys n Gals.


----------



## Wonderwoman (31/8/10)

*bump*

...so who's coming to oktoberfest, it's this Sunday?


----------



## razz (31/8/10)

Yep


----------



## Wolfy (31/8/10)

I tried to take *haysie*'s suggestion and arrange a fathers day thing, the family had other ideas so it seems I'll be going to plant my hops instead ... maybe next year.


----------



## haysie (31/8/10)

I`m in for lunch this year with the family and cant wait mmmm the menu!, we got a gig as late as 2 weeks ago for fathers day lunch, afterwards I`ll pop my head in and enjoy a Bayside brew or two. Being all things lager loving that I am, Great day.


----------



## Wonderwoman (1/9/10)

that's a shame wolfy  

haysie - I'll be there all day doing a demo brew with a couple of the guys - so stop by and say hello (unless you were so dissappointed with my swap beer that you don't want to talk to me now :unsure: )


----------



## haysie (1/9/10)

wonderwoman said:


> that's a shame wolfy
> 
> haysie - I'll be there all day doing a demo brew with a couple of the guys - so stop by and say hello (unless you were so dissappointed with my swap beer that you don't want to talk to me now :unsure: )



well WW, yours is still in the box, the descriptions I have read havent been endearing though. I`ll seek you out on Sunday!


----------



## Wonderwoman (3/9/10)

haysie said:


> well WW, yours is still in the box, the descriptions I have read havent been endearing though. I`ll seek you out on Sunday!




great! I get the chance to meet you before you try the worst beer I've ever made :icon_cheers:


----------

